# Awaiting employment visa for Fitness First



## Cran (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have been taken a job with Fitness First in Dubai, I have signed the contract and I am now awaiting on my visa arriving. It has been over 9 weeks now since I sent my attested documents to Fitness First. Is there anybody else in my situation or have been in my situation and could you give me any idea on waiting times? Does anybody work for FF at the moment or have any experience working for the company can you give me any advice on what to expect and what they are like to work for? I am still based in the UK at the moment.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Markkingham (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi , I'm in the same situation I got told I would be over there the start of September when I went to meet the guy then my offer letter said the date of joining is October 15 but still not heard anything ,so doubt I'll be away then either as it's just a few week away ,dont know if they have even started my visa yet cause they said they would keep my posted and not heard anything ,abit of a nightmare been waiting to go for over 6 month now


----------



## Cran (Sep 11, 2012)

Markkingham said:


> Hi , I'm in the same situation I got told I would be over there the start of September when I went to meet the guy then my offer letter said the date of joining is October 15 but still not heard anything ,so doubt I'll be away then either as it's just a few week away ,dont know if they have even started my visa yet cause they said they would keep my posted and not heard anything ,abit of a nightmare been waiting to go for over 6 month now


Ye I was given a start date of 15 august at first then when I went for my meeting I was told it would be September. I emailed them a few weeks back for an update and was told that my visa was being processed and they would give me at least 4 weeks notice. I would just like a date as I feel I am putting everything on hold waiting. Do you know where you will be based?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I would say they are yanking your chain. Once they have the documents it should not take more than two weeks to get you an work/entry visa. Faster if they really need to.


----------



## Cran (Sep 11, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I would say they are yanking your chain. Once they have the documents it should not take more than two weeks to get you an work/entry visa. Faster if they really need to.


Any theories on why they would do that?


----------



## Markkingham (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah I got told they won't be able to give me a date till they have my work visa in hand and then they will give me enough notice to get everything sorted to go . I've not been told where I'll be based either I asked them a while back in a email but they didn't give me a answer. Did they tell you where your based ?


----------



## Markkingham (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah I got told they won't be able to give me a date till they have my work visa in hand and then they will give me enough notice to get everything sorted to go . I've not been told where I'll be based either I asked them a while back in a email but they didn't give me a answer. Did they tell you where your based ?


----------



## Cran (Sep 11, 2012)

Markkingham said:


> Yeah I got told they won't be able to give me a date till they have my work visa in hand and then they will give me enough notice to get everything sorted to go . I've not been told where I'll be based either I asked them a while back in a email but they didn't give me a answer. Did they tell you where your based ?


Ye I was told I would be based in Mirdiff.


----------



## Cran (Sep 11, 2012)

Markkingham said:


> Yeah I got told they won't be able to give me a date till they have my work visa in hand and then they will give me enough notice to get everything sorted to go . I've not been told where I'll be based either I asked them a while back in a email but they didn't give me a answer. Did they tell you where your based ?


Ye I was told that I would be based in Mirdiff.


----------



## Markkingham (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm goin to email them again tommorow try find out where I'm based and see if they have started my visa ,it's gettin stressful waiting I can't wait to get out there ,there must be a few people with the same problems let me know if you hear anything from them .


----------



## M3red (May 29, 2012)

Once I sent my attested docs to the bank I am going to work for I had the visa in less than a week....

This smells guys be careful!


----------



## Cran (Sep 11, 2012)

Markkingham said:


> I'm goin to email them again tommorow try find out where I'm based and see if they have started my visa ,it's gettin stressful waiting I can't wait to get out there ,there must be a few people with the same problems let me know if you hear anything from them .


Ye let me know how you get on? I'm the same as you just desperate to get out there.


----------



## Cran (Sep 11, 2012)

M3red said:


> Once I sent my attested docs to the bank I am going to work for I had the visa in less than a week....
> 
> This smells guys be careful!


Ok thanks for the reply.


----------



## Markkingham (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi have you heard anything from them yet , I emailed them and all they said it's taking longer than anticipated with the last Candidates and they can't start the New batch of visas till they completed the old ones .


----------



## bilal_laher (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi everyone.

i have also been given a job as a personal trainer with FF. my expected date of departure is on the 15th november. up to now i have not received any news except that they are still waiting for my employment visa to be given to them.
thanks


----------



## Cran (Sep 11, 2012)

bilal_laher said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> i have also been given a job as a personal trainer with FF. my expected date of departure is on the 15th november. up to now i have not received any news except that they are still waiting for my employment visa to be given to them.
> thanks


Congratulations.

When did you sign the contract?


----------



## bilal_laher (Oct 22, 2012)

hi ,

I have signed the contract in august.


----------



## bilal_laher (Oct 22, 2012)

by the way did you receive your date of when you visa will be done?


----------



## Cran (Sep 11, 2012)

bilal_laher said:


> by the way did you receive your date of when you visa will be done?


It is being processed at the moment but no date yet.


----------



## kaniskav97 (Dec 24, 2012)

*verification*

HI EVERYONE!
if someone can share me Fitness first dubai HR mail id,would be really glad.As i wasnt selected the interview which was held in delhi in september,reason being i dont have much experience for the position i have applied for.Later i found out that the candidate whom they have selected for the same managerial post have lesser experience than me by giving some fake experience.I would like to know the HR Team dont go for verification or what from the previous employer.Please share me.
Thanks in advance
kani


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I find this weird - why are they even processing work entry visas? Given the nationalities of you guys, you could just come in on a tourist visa, do you medical and have the work/residence visa sewn up in days! No reason for it to take this long.

Also it's good to see they're bringing in pros from elsewhere, many of the PT's at FF are diabolical!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

I also don't get how it can take that long, I had my entry visa ready in 2 days and then my residence permit and Emirates ID ready in 10 days. Well I work in a bank, maybe it is easier over here but still it should not take months like it does for you guys. I think FF is not being honest with you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This post 'ended' in October. It was revived today by someone posting about an FF related issue, but not visas.


----------

